# Horses and goats



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Anybody ever combine horses and goats? Can you ride a horse at a slow walk and have goats follow, with or without a pack? Or does a horse just walk too fast for the goats because of it's size?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My goat got along wonderfully with my horses when I used to keep them together! And he has always gone along on trail rides just great, even with trotting and cantering. He just runs along behind or in front of us like a dog. The only problem I ever had was with one mare who the goat bossed. I could not bring the goat on trail rides with her because he would run in front and block her and butt at her. It was a huge pain, so I would tie the goat up if I were taking that mare out. Otherwise, he is a delight to have along on most rides, even the really strenuous all-day rides.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bubba, 
I ride my horses and have my goats come all the time. The pace is fine. I have only had one accident. A car startled my goat and he froze, caused a "goat traffic jam" and my mare accidentily stepped on one of my goats. He was cut just above his pastern, but was fine in a couple of days. 
When I go out (riding) I usually have two horses and four goats on the ride. If I ride on the road, the goats tend to wander towards the middle line more often than if I were walking with them, and the cars tend to startle them more. Not so much a "startle" as they have to dart to the side of the road to get out of the way, which is right where the horses are stepping. Usually not a big deal. Like I said, I have done lots of rides like this, and I have only had one minor accident. No was was at fault, just traffic jams happen when there are twenty four hooves all hitting the pavement on a small county road at the same time. 
On the trails, my horses are a little bit jumpier as the goats tend to nibble then come rushing up from behind once they fall behind. The horses calm down after a click, but it still stinks wondering if my gelding is going to go into orbit over a goat coming up from behind and flanking him. 
I dont know if I have any pics of the traveling circus, but I should probably get one before winter hits and we become barn-bound.
Good riding!


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks that's encouraging. I thought it would be more of a problem. I don't think I would be riding on a road near cars with the goats loose. I would love to see a photo of that group of horses and goats. People must be amazed with that sight. I know they can't believe it when they see me with just my two 6 month old Wethers. Very cool. Horses and goats. Who'd a thunk


----------

